# White Snapper?? Or Porgy?



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

I think I know the answer but hopefully you guys will know the skinny... I've fished for the past 15 years on charters and head boats out of Destin until getting my own boat late last year; in all that time, I've seen that small white fish that looks to me like some kind of porgy called a white snapper? In reading I'm fairly confident that it's actually a red porgy. Does anyone know the specifics on this fish?

I see the FWC says all other snappers not listed have a 12" minimum length limit so I would rather air on the side of caution if it is indeed a snapper variation.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Does it look something like this?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_porgy

The reason the Charter and Party Boats call them White Snapper is because it sounds better and Tourists think they got something special.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

*Red porgy* _Pagrus pagrus_
http://www.fishbase.org/summary/speciessummary.php?id=1756

They are NOT regulated in the FL waters or the Federal Gulf of Mexico:
http://myfwc.com/media/1334405/SWPrinterFriendly.pdf

http://www.gulfcouncil.org/Beta/GMFMCWeb/downloads/recbrochure2009-10.pdf


----------

